

NASA News Conference – Human Spaceflight Launch Announcement – KSC - readerrrr
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#

======
readerrrr
Starts at 4pm EDT time. ( 8pm GMT )

This is the announcement that will choose between Boeing, Sierra Nevada and
SpaceX for launching NASA astronauts.

